# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کمک در حل معادله دیفرانسیل

## Mehran93071

y'=81x^2+y^2+18xy

----------


## Phenotype_2

@mehran34

----------

